
Backdoor Account Found in Popular Ship Satellite Communications System - pulisse
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/backdoor-account-found-in-popular-ship-satellite-communications-system/
======
pulisse
_Researchers spotted the backdoor account when they found a function in the
AtmosConnect source code that was named "authenticateBackdoorUser"._

